
We redesigned and open sourced our landing page. Looking for feedback - wtphilip
https://stormkit.io
======
wtphilip
We would like to receive your feedback in terms of design, usability and
content.

Additionally, we have also open sourced the landing page and documentation so
that the community can help with examples and keep the docs up-to-date.

Here is the website: [https://www.stormkit.io](https://www.stormkit.io)

Looking forward to hear your feedback. Thank you very much

~~~
RenRav
Feels sluggish and scrolling is painful on my galaxy s6. It might be an old
phone, but even so I can't recall any other websites being this slow.

~~~
wtphilip
Thank you for your feedback. We did not catch that, because we mainly focus on
Desktop. Your point is added to our issue list. Really appreciate it!

------
whelming_wave
Scrolling is not sufficient consent to tracking/a privacy policy. Even if it
were, the cookie box triggering, shadowing the entire page, and then having
the only option on the box be "Okay, got it" wasn't a great user experience.

~~~
wtphilip
Thank you so much for this feedback. We will/have to change the banner, but do
I understand you right: You just scrolled down and it automatically accepted
the cookie? If yes, we also need to fix this.

------
austinpena
Disliked the lazy load speed on mobile. Clicking through the feature tabs with
the videos left me waiting for them to load (which I didn’t know would
happen).

A placeholder with the “sheen” type effect might work so I know something is
loading.

~~~
wtphilip
Thank you very much for testing and your feedback. We will include this in our
issue list

------
BracketMaster
Well first impression, I just navigated to the page in Safari on my MBP 2015
i7 2.2GHz and scrolling was incredibly slow...

This could be a Safari thing, as things are pretty smooth in edge for Mac.

~~~
XCSme
The entire section above the fold re-renders on every scroll event, probably
some non-gpu accelerated CSS property is changed.

~~~
wtphilip
Thank you for your observation. We are checking on how to fix this.

------
Nextgrid
Your website is not GDPR compliant.

Tracking must be opt-in (even for analytics) and consent must be _freely_
given (so you can't nag/pressure users into giving consent because declining
is too hard).

~~~
wtphilip
Ou wow, not sure how we missed this. Thank you so much for your feedback. We
will fix this asap.

